# mou aresi



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

How is this conjugation in Greek? 

I like
You like
She likes
He likes
We like
They like

Thank You!


----------



## ~ceLine~

Mou aresei = I like
Sou aresei = You like

..(tou or ton, I forgot all)
..

Mas aresei = We like
Sas aresei = You like

..


Did I give a good try? :S


----------



## modus.irrealis

To fill in ~ceLine~'s post, and give the Greek

μου αρέσει - I like it
σου αρέσει - you (singular) like it
του αρέσει - he likes it
της αρέσει - she likes it
μας αρέσει - we like it
σας αρέσει - you (plural) like it
τους αρέσει - they like it

But usually, μου and σου become μ' and σ' with this verb.

Also, I put "it" just to make it clear that with this verb the subject is what you like, so the verb changes with it and not with the person doing the liking. So you'd have

μ' αρέσεις - I like you
σ' αρέσω - you like me
του αρέσουν - he like them

and so on. Ιt's like the Spanish _gustar_, but I was kind of surprise to find out that Portuguese _gostar_ doesn't work this way.


----------



## ~ceLine~

modus.irrealis said:


> ..
> ..
> του αρέσει - he likes it
> της αρέσει - she likes it
> ..
> ..
> τους αρέσει - they like it



Oh I remember theemm ..!



modus.irrealis said:


> μ' αρέσεις - I like you
> σ' αρέσω - you like me
> του αρέσουν - he like them



I always needed to it but I had forgetten to ask =)

Thank you ..!


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

So can I say: Tou me aresi, tou mou aresi ? I mean: He likes me!

Yes In portuguese we have a lot, maybe they are more complicated... I think! There are many conjugations for the verb gostar in portuguese! 

anyway thank you very much to bouth of you!


----------



## Kevman

Perhaps a more literal interpretation of *αρέσει *is "it is pleasing."
The person or thing that is liked is the one that is doing the pleasing: it is the nominative subject of the verb.
The person that likes is the one being pleased: it is the indirect object pronoun or phrase.

 Του αρέσω = I am pleasing to him (_He likes me_)
 Αρέσω σε αυτόν = I am pleasing to *him* (_He likes me_)
 Εγώ του αρέσω = It is *I* who am pleasing to him (_He likes me_)
_ but_
Μου αρέσει = He is pleasing to me (_I like him(/her/it)_)
Αρέσει σε μένα = He is pleasing to *me* (_I like him(/her/it)_)
Αυτός μου αρέσει = _*He*_ is pleasing to me (_I like him_)


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

It's a lil bit complicated  But, I could understand, I only need to practise It!

Thank You very much for the perfect explication!


----------



## oh_kristine

Let's translate Kevman's examples, literally, using the portuguese verb "agradar" :



Kevman said:


> Του αρέσω = I am pleasing to him (_He likes me_)
> Αρέσω σε αυτόν = I am pleasing to *him* (_He likes me_)
> Εγώ του αρέσω = It is *I* who am pleasing to him (_He likes me_)
> _but_
> Μου αρέσει = He is pleasing to me (_I like him(/her/it)_)
> Αρέσει σε μένα = He is pleasing to *me* (_I like him(/her/it)_)
> Αυτός μου αρέσει = _*He*_ is pleasing to me (_I like him_)


 
Του αρέσω = Lhe agrado (_ele gosta de mim_)
Αρέσω σε αυτόν = Agrado a ele (_ele gosta de mim_)
Εγώ του αρέσω = Eu lhe agrado / sou eu que lhe agrado (_ele gosta de mim / é de mim que ele gosta_)

Μου αρέσει = Me agrada (_eu gosto dele/disso/..._)
Αρέσει σε μένα = Agrada a mim (_eu gosto dele/disso/..._)
Αυτός μου αρέσει = Ele me agrada (_eu gosto dele_)

If you like chocolate, you say:

chocolate me agrada! = μου αρέσει η σοκολάτα


----------

